
M. Hashimoto(Hashicorp CEO) loses access to Google account, asks help on Twitter - kkapelon
https://twitter.com/mitchellh/status/1026863541934948353
======
h4b4n3r0
What's amazing is he's been "trying to recover it for months", without any
success. IMO this is one of those cases where a public post-mortem would be
appropriate, Google.

~~~
charlesdm
Makes me wonder if I should move my e-mail account...

If you need support for Google products, it really does not exist.

~~~
h4b4n3r0
That's why I keep my G-Suite under my own domain. At least if it goes belly up
I can move email elsewhere within an hour or so.

~~~
Terretta
> _can move email elsewhere within an hour or so_

Future mail.

Unless you’re constantly mirroring somewhere. Most home NAS have an array of
‘mirror cloud stuff to local’ apps.

------
phyzome
Live by the cloud, die by the cloud.

Don't put your important stuff on other people's servers without a good
contract _and_ a working backup system.

------
microcolonel
This is why I challenge people when they say that "just use your google
account" is a viable approach to access control. I like GMail, but I can't
really trust anyone to do my email for me.

~~~
_zachs
Do you host your own email server? If so, please go in depth about the setup!

------
newscracker
It was just a day ago I wrote a short scathing remark about Google not doing
what it ought to be doing for paid services. And now we have another case of
resorting to social media for the right attention and help?

Google really needs to start thinking and acting like a product company, and
it needs to own up that its support system needs a big investment and
improvement. These incidents (and other anecdotes) make it look like support
has been an afterthought in the company and considered a burden that must be
avoided at all costs. Product managers at Google should cringe in shame every
time something like this happens.

------
nodesocket
When your very influential in tech, Google provides support (only after taking
to Twitter).

For the rest of us... Good luck!

------
warecho
I am in exactly the same situation for at least 3 months now, every attempt to
reset password failed.

------
dvfjsdhgfv
Good, good. We need more stories like these, the general public needs to start
realizing a couple of things.

------
basic1point0
Just a correction he is the Co-CTO of HashiCorp. :)

------
google_censors
I've been backing up everything in my google account and preparing for
something just like this. When I first started making sure my backup was
complete I realized that I had sent gmail invites out to a few friends. Now I
guess I have to tell those same friends that it's time to start preparing for
the day that Google decides to wipe out 14 years of their emails.

